# Solo MA Growth



## Aurum (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been reading many old threads in this section which really did help me a lot, but, being training solo and whatnot, doubts and questions are common to arise. I've always felt passionate toward MA, since a lil child, I loved watching fighting scenes and spent my days drawing cartoon fighters and jumping all over the place.

A few months ago, I started my serious journey towards martial art mastery. My journey through physical and spiritual growth. 

I'm going with Tae Kwon Do (and I mimic Shaolin Forms just for fun and exercise).



My questions are simple and they are the following:

-What should I start with? I heard cardio and flexibility was the right way to start out before building up strength and perfecting one's technique.

-What important things should I keep in mind during my growth that you personally found very useful/important.

-I often get a side abdominal pain after some time of cardio, will more cardio help prevent it or should I go easy on it? I feel this pain prevents me from increasing my cardio properly.

-I'd like for a way to measure my development. Usually people do that with the belt system, but since I can't really tell when I deserve the next belt, do you happen to have any suggestions on how to track my development and know how far I've gone? 



Thank you very much in advance, everyone 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 3, 2012)

Im giving You some benefit of the doubt 



Aurum said:


> -What should I start with? I heard cardio and flexibility was the right way to start out before building up strength and perfecting one's technique.



Subjective. Flexibility isnt too important immediately unless Youre stiff. If Youre stiff, by all means. Cardio is great, but overall Endurance is better.
Start with Plyometrics, and get a little of everything. Then worry about flexibility and all the other stuff.



> -What important things should I keep in mind during my growth that you personally found very useful/important.


Function over form.
Devils in the details.
Dont complicate things that dont need to be complicated.



> -I often get a side abdominal pain after some time of cardio, will more cardio help prevent it or should I go easy on it? I feel this pain prevents me from increasing my cardio properly.



Where in the Abdomen, and after what kind of exercises? If its like, around the bottom of the lungs, and it feels like Youre straining, thats not unusual. Just dont try and go harder until that stops completely.



> -I'd like for a way to measure my development. Usually people do that with the belt system, but since I can't really tell when I deserve the next belt, do you happen to have any suggestions on how to track my development and know how far I've gone?


This is tricky. Real tricky. Ill suggest recording Yourself shadow sparring once a week, then critiquing Yourself for now. But thats best done by an experienced eye that knows what to look at and how. Its the best idea I can offer, but. Dont worry about rank, just wait until its been about a month or two. Then watch Video 1, then watch the most recent video, and compare. When You feel Youve improved, give Yourself a pat on the back.
You are learning to do the best You can, not the best there is. Come to terms with that, above all. Youre not going to be under top-notch standards, but You can get into decent shape.

Above all else, but, go to a Gym, or buy Your own Home Gym. You will achieve alot more general fitness than from just going through motions at home. Going through motions at home would then become a point of practice, rather than learning.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait, are you even a member of a dojang or are you just screwing around at home with stuff from TV/internet?  If that's the case then you need an instructor more than anything else.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Wait, are you even a member of a dojang or are you just screwing around at home with stuff from TV/internet? If that's the case then you need an instructor more than anything else.



Agreed.  If you can't find a dojang close, then you need to look for an online school.  I don't know of any for TKD.  We have a member here, Instructor, who teaches Hapkido online.  Combat Hapkido also does that and comes recommended by some of our members.

If there is a TKD school that does that I am sure some of the members here will comment on it/them.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 3, 2012)

You seem to misunderstand my previous post.  When I said he needs to find an instructor, *I meant a real one, not online*.  Last thing we need is people destroying their joints and back copying moves they see online and are doing it wrong because their is no instructor with hands on.  A millimeter of difference is the whole world, there are tonnes of subtlies in even the most siomple movements in martial arts.

See, as a sometimes instructor there is nothing more scary than hearing a person say something like "I'm going with Tae Kwon Do (and I mimic Shaolin Forms just for fun and exercise)."  If I were to seriously ask this person mimicking stuff to not do, but tell me* mechanically the difference between a Korean, Japanese and Chinese roundhouse kick, or punch or anything*.  Why is it mechanically different, what is the fundamental difference, why do 2 look so similar but the power delivery system is so different.  Could you tell me these Shaolin forms you are having so much fun with?  What are their purpose, why is the form formatted in such a way (is it an I, T, * or somewhat other shape?), what's the layout of the form, is the form based upon sets or is it something you do straight through, are these sets or bunkai?

Reminds me of this dude Chris my buds used to know.  All my friends told me how this dude can "fight karate" (their term, not mine) because he practices every day at the apartment courtyard and everyone sees how precise and athletic his moves are.  Oh ,and they were.  But this guy who had never taken a single class in his life and learned by copying flashy stuff from TV had no understanding (just like every self taught person), they see big flashy movements.  In any case, he wanted to fight, I said no, he did this really nice looking spinning kick that hit me square in the chest and only succeeded in dropping himself to the floor, looked nice, didn't understand the mechanics and power delivery.

Get an instructor, a real one.  No matter the style because elarning on your own your just gonna hurt yourself or fill yourself with false confidence.  We have all seen someone throw a punch and it have no effect, it's more than being strong and balling up a good fist.  There's also the not breaking your own damn hand part which happens so frequently ... even to boxers (bad form, practiced in gloves).


----------



## Aurum (Jul 3, 2012)

Omar, I thank you for your wisdom!

Truth is I don't and never had enough money to afford for classes. There are Junior Karate classes nearby, but that's it. The closest martial arts school is quite far from here and thus impractical. I understand your worry and I appreciate it. I've studied enough to understand that there are great risks if one isn't careful practicing, but never enough to make me as worried as your post just did. It sounds like something to be even more cautious about!

Tae Kwon Do, especially, is often claimed to cause many injuries by wrongly roundhouse-kicking and twisting one's standing leg, isn't it? Or being silly and going for a difficult kick and landing badly, or locking your leg too hard. I believe I've yet to hear about half of the possible injuries in TKD, not to mention every other martial art.

As for shaolin forms, I meant the animal forms. I don't throw myself in the ground or do back flips or anything, I just mimic many of their moves slowly, a bit like Tai Chi, you see? Sometimes faster and strongly, as in imagining I'm facing several enemies. I suppose there might be a risk by doing so not knowing of the correct technique, but I suppose the risk is only great when doing it repeatedly. 

Perhaps I was a fool by believing I could practice martial arts without spending the money I don't have. Maybe I'll just quit my internet service and spend the money in the Karate classes nearby, instead. If they have a place for me, I'm unsure as to if the classes have an age restriction since I only see little kids in uniform inside.

My best bet will likely be to carefully get myself in good shape and find a good sparring partner to develop both our abilities, but I'd appreciate some guidance on this very much.

Thanks again, Omar.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 3, 2012)

No boxing club?  Wrestling club?  YMCA?  Anybody can throw a ball, takes a good coach and guidance to throw a good knuckleball.  Anything is better than practicing wrong by yourself even if it's not the style you are interested in.  Good training, good mechanics, actually working with opponents is what everyone needs.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Omar B - I agree with you.  However, until his last post, I thought I sensed that he was committed to his approach.  I thought it better to get him under some kind of instructor, even only internet or DVD and video.  But you are absolutely correct.

Aurum - If money is a problem, then note Omar B's suggestion of a local YMCA, or even a YWCA.  Sometimes they allow men into some classes.  Another possibility is to talk to the teachers of dojangs where they teach what you are interested in.  Explain your passion to learn, your money problem, and ask if there is something you can do like clean floors, bathrooms, or whatever, to pay your way.  Good luck in your goals.


----------



## Aurum (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Omar, I will inform myself better and see if there's a way I can afford for some sort of classes nearby. 

I did hear about some sort of boxing club nearby, It doesn't really inspire my confidence that much since I've heard the coach is a drunk 40 year old guy and many people got seriously hurt in those classes, but I'm sure I can find something out there. Maybe I can find a black belt who would be willing to teach me or so.

I'll be sure to find a decent, experienced teacher before I start, I promise. I really appreciate your advise, thank you. 

@oftheherd1  Thank you also! I had never heard of YMCA, I thought it was just a song. I certainly do have passion and I feel I'd like to become a teacher someday. Both a physical and spiritual teacher, life lessons can always be incorporated in MAs, since It's a way of life, too.

The last advice is precious, it would be great if I could do chores to pay for my training! I could simply go to my lesson of the day and do some chores before the lesson, or after!  It could make a really good routine.

Thanks again!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 3, 2012)

For years I couldn't affort to train.  Know what i did?  Met the seniors at the local TKD club.  Bunch of twenty-somethings like myself teaching TKD to kids.  They didn't have guys their own size to train with so myself, a couple TKD black belts, my bud Ryan (Shotokan) used to work out together every morning at the park.

You can always a way to train.  Are you asking yourself the right questions?  Think of the solution, not the problem.  "How do I train?"  Answer that.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 3, 2012)

As stated earlier...  Find an instructor first and foremost.  No money?  Look for a boxing, wrestling or Judo club.  Not sure how it is in Portugal, but in the U.S. the best schools are not always the most expensive.

One last question for you:   What is your reason for training?  Is it for *image* (self and from the outside) or is it for *function *(self defense, physical fitness, etc...)?  I only ask this since you mention a lot about copying forms and drawing animations.  Everyone has their own reason for doing the arts just make sure you know yours prior to getting into and staying in them...


----------



## Aurum (Jul 3, 2012)

First, I wanna thank Omar again. 

@Gentle Fist, well, I want to practice martial arts so I can expand my abilities. I mean, have you never felt constrained by your limited body abilities before you started martial arts?  So little flexibility, so little strength, so little general fitness. I want to tap into my higher potential and boost my self-esteem this way as well.

What's more, fighting is fun and I've always felt it was part of who I was. Sure, it can be painful, but I got beat a lot as a kid, and while it sounds bad, some of it was actually good because I made friends by fighting with certain people over emotional misunderstandings. By expressing myself and my emotions with my body and physically feeling my opponent's aggressiveness in return, I felt like I met my opponent more deeply than if I asked about his personal details.

I probably sound silly, maybe I'm just inspired by the relaxing music in the background here, lol, but It's how I feel. I don't want to get really muscled or defend myself from thugs (although that's a bonus), I just want to express myself through fighting and follow a sort of traditional MA path, that is, learning and practicing MAs as I grow up both physically and spiritually, that's the kind of lifestyle I'd like. It's a lifestyle I feel peaceful with. 

This is the main reason styles like Boxing and Wrestling don't please me so much, since they don't give off that friendly feeling you can usually find in Dojos. And I do prefer old asian culture to western one. Somehow I feel guilty of my preference, though.


----------



## Instructor (Jul 3, 2012)

Omar B said:


> You seem to misunderstand my previous post.  When I said he needs to find an instructor, *I meant a real one, not online*.  Last thing we need is people destroying their joints and back copying moves they see online and are doing it wrong because their is no instructor with hands on.  A millimeter of difference is the whole world, there are tonnes of subtlies in even the most siomple movements in martial arts.
> 
> See, as a sometimes instructor there is nothing more scary than hearing a person say something like "I'm going with Tae Kwon Do (and I mimic Shaolin Forms just for fun and exercise)."  If I were to seriously ask this person mimicking stuff to not do, but tell me* mechanically the difference between a Korean, Japanese and Chinese roundhouse kick, or punch or anything*.  Why is it mechanically different, what is the fundamental difference, why do 2 look so similar but the power delivery system is so different.  Could you tell me these Shaolin forms you are having so much fun with?  What are their purpose, why is the form formatted in such a way (is it an I, T, * or somewhat other shape?), what's the layout of the form, is the form based upon sets or is it something you do straight through, are these sets or bunkai?
> 
> ...



If I may, my online students are directed to interact with an instructor in person as much as possible.  Many of the teachers participating with my site drive great distances to work with people directly.  Otherwise yes this is perfectly sound advice.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 3, 2012)

Im glad it works for you and something as hands on as hapkido.  Personally, I online MA as a rip off.  But if your business model works then cool.


----------



## Instructor (Jul 3, 2012)

Obviously it isn't ideal Omar.  I created it for service members who often live in less than ideal circumstances.


----------



## Instructor (Jul 3, 2012)

Aurum, all debate aside.  Omar is right, if you can find an experienced teacher who will spare a few hours a week to work with you, this is best course of action.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 3, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Im glad it works for you and something as hands on as hapkido.  Personally, I online MA as a rip off.  But if your business model works then cool.


Same things they said about online college 10 years ago now its very popular


----------



## Omar B (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm sure that academic studies like reading English, History or Math online is exactly the same as learning a physical activity online.  Might as well say you watch internet synchronized swimming performed from 13 locations by 13 people non of them in a pool or even swimming.

I will concede to internet MA learning when someone learns Sanchin Kata (correctly!) online.  27 years training with the same 3 Sensei and even I can't get it totally.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 4, 2012)

Omar B said:


> I'm sure that academic studies like reading English, History or Math online is exactly the same as learning a physical activity online.  Might as well say you watch internet synchronized swimming performed from 13 locations by 13 people non of them in a pool or even swimming.
> 
> I will concede to internet MA learning when someone learns Sanchin Kata (correctly!) online.  27 years training with the same 3 Sensei and even I can't get it totally.



Again same stuff was said about online schools.  I just think if the guy wants to learn and according to him there is no place to learn then online is better then give up and do nothing.  If he's happy and is learning great its good for the art.  Is it the best way well no the best way would be drop everything  move to the homeland of your art find the head master and spend all your free time learning.  Since very few of us can do that we find the best way for us.  For me its driving several hours for class to my dojo.  For him it may be the internet.  As long as he's learning something and having fun I'm  happy for him.  Is he going to learn every little thing in every move no but neither do we.  As long as he knows that which he should learning from the internet then who cares.


----------



## Aurum (Jul 4, 2012)

Omar has a perfectly good point. I do believe It's possible to get a lot of lessons and techniques right through online teaching, but it depends on the person and technique and I'm sure It's not just very difficult, but also impossible in some cases.

I understand both positions here, online learning is not the best road but can be an alternative if you live in Narnia, if you know what I mean. It will be a limited road, though, and more prone to injury as well.

What I decided I would do is work on some plyometrics exercises first for a while until I'm satisfied, then work on my flexibility and cardio, and then maintain the progress I've done with routine exercises. I've studied how to exercise carefully and I still do, so I'm sure I'll be fine if I'm cautious.

Then, when I'm older, I will move home to a place where I may learn my desired art in a more accessible way. There is no rush. I don't plan on learning it to compete so age isn't much of a worry, I just want to learn it to know it and to do it. Meanwhile Tai Chi is quite healthy as well. The non-combat Tai Chi, that is.



*By the way I have a question. I went to the beach today and as I moved in the water, I realized training in the water could be very rewarding. Water greatly constrains your movements, so I tested this theory myself with a few Dollyo Chagis and front kicks. I realized that it didn't just force me to apply force and strain throughout the complete motion of the kick, but it also forced me to perform the kick slowly, and thus better notice the technique.

I also tried punches bu they seemed easier. Perhaps because my shoulders were off the water.*


----------



## Buka (Jul 4, 2012)

_*Find others*_. Then....just train. Train a whole bunch, train some more. Then do it again. Especially when you don't feel like it. And keep your damn hands up.

I envy you. It's your turn. Go gettum', brother.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 4, 2012)

Aurum said:


> First, I wanna thank Omar again.
> 
> @Gentle Fist, well, I want to practice martial arts so I can expand my abilities. I mean, have you never felt constrained by your limited body abilities before you started martial arts?  So little flexibility, so little strength, so little general fitness. I want to tap into my higher potential and boost my self-esteem this way as well.



I started when I was very young so I can barely remember life before martial arts.  But I understand what you are saying.



Aurum said:


> What's more, fighting is fun and I've always felt it was part of who I was. Sure, it can be painful, but I got beat a lot as a kid, and while it sounds bad, some of it was actually good because I made friends by fighting with certain people over emotional misunderstandings. By expressing myself and my emotions with my body and physically feeling my opponent's aggressiveness in return, I felt like I met my opponent more deeply than if I asked about his personal details.



You like to fight people?  Can't agree with any of that.  I have been in a fair share of fights because of my job.  But there is a big difference between fighting a guy who calls you a name and fighting a guy who has a warrant for homicide and it's on you to take his freedom away.



Aurum said:


> I probably sound silly, maybe I'm just inspired by the relaxing music in the background here, lol, but It's how I feel. I don't want to get really muscled or defend myself from thugs (although that's a bonus), I just want to express myself through fighting and follow a sort of traditional MA path, that is, learning and practicing MAs as I grow up both physically and spiritually, that's the kind of lifestyle I'd like. It's a lifestyle I feel peaceful with.



It is only worth the journey if you find peace at the end of the day!



Aurum said:


> This is the main reason styles like Boxing and Wrestling don't please me so much, since they don't give off that friendly feeling you can usually find in Dojos. And I do prefer old asian culture to western one. Somehow I feel guilty of my preference, though.



Disagree.  I have done both and they offer everything the traditional school does regarding combat and the friendships you can develop.  Big difference is they (Boxing and wrestling) lack mystique and the over-embellished stories about feats of former masters


----------



## Aurum (Jul 5, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> I started when I was very young so I can barely remember life before martial arts.  But I understand what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply 

I just want to clear up that when I mentioned I enjoyed fighting people, I didn't mean fighting in a question of life or death or another "heavy" circumstance. I was referring to fighting with friends, classmates, and I would say work colleagues, but I'm guessing that when you're a certain age, fighting might not be as easy to forgive? I'm not talking about the kind of fighting that'll put a guy in the hospital with 3 broken bones, who likes that? Haha.

I was rather talking about those silly disputes you usually have as a kid, but I guess not all may be familiar with this.

Fighting got me friends when I was younger. Real ones, not ones out of fear or so. It was the kind of thing that you fought over and then realized it was just stupid and you got all beat up over it, and then you made friendships because your respect for the other person grew after fighting. I mean, how sincere is it to be able to fight a friend and have your bond with that person grow instead of diminishing? Again, I don't mean that overly violent kind of fighting to put someone in the hospital. I guess you could compare it to sparring.

As for boxing and wrestling and such, I really didn't know! I had a bad impression of it because my younger brother used to take boxing classes and he said his teacher was drunk and crazy haha. So I thought it was something taken from Rocky and that teacher made you "overtrain" and that it had a more intense atmosphere where every student was an enemy there. Maybe It's a common misjudgment 

Thank you :]


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 5, 2012)

Aurum said:


> As for boxing and wrestling and such, I really didn't know! I had a bad impression of it because my younger brother used to take boxing classes and he said his teacher was drunk and crazy haha. So I thought it was something taken from Rocky and that teacher made you "overtrain" and that it had a more intense atmosphere where every student was an enemy there. Maybe It's a common misjudgment
> 
> Thank you :]



Boxing and Wrestling are good, skillful Systems. Dont judge the Systems by Their Teachers. 

The Students arent the Enemy - Just fellow Boxers to train with. Its a good atmosphere, if Youre the right fit for it. Any illusion of resentment stems from the fact that You dont often see people smiling and carrying on when Theyre punching each other in the head


----------

